# Can you give a puppy Dramamine?



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Unfortunately the puppy continues to suffer from car sickness. She was sick in the car on the first drive home, and almost every other car ride since. It would be really unfortunate if she doesn't adjust to the car rides, because it would seriously limit her life experiences. I don't want her to be stuck at home while while the other dogs get to go play. I'm sure it's anxiety related, so I'm not sure how effective OTC meds would be.
I did a little experiment with her yesterday that seemed to work. My hubby needed to go back to the office for something, so we tagged along. I held her in my lap, and just told her to knock it off when she started to whine and cry....she did. We made it there and back without her losing her lunch, but it's not practical to have her in my lap. I would much rather she be in her crate until she gets used to the drive.

So, are the OTC anti-nausea meds safe to give her, to see if it helps at all? It may just be that she remembers getting sick that first time, and then works herself up over it. I'm hoping to get a few barf free rides in then she may forget about being sick


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

We just had a big discussion about this on my other forum, not with the use of meds though, I'm not sure about that, wouldn't they make her sleepy?

Anyway, pretty much everyone said they had success by taking short car rides to fun places like the dog park, or a friends place with a dog to play with, or the pet store, and the whole time speaking to the dog in an excited tone of voice ie "Puppy gets to go for a car ride, puppy likes car rides" etc. And slowly making longer car rides, until eventually the dog is excited to go for car rides because it means going to fun places.

Personally, my Daisy isn't thrilled about car rides, she vomitted the first few times but doesn't anymore, she still doesn't like to go in the car but she generally just lays down and goes to sleep now. I didn't try any of the above, but a lot of people on my boxer forum said it worked.


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Both of my dogs haaaate the car. This is definitely my fault for not taking them out a lot when they were puppies. Now we go to the dog park quite a bit and every single time they both cry the entire way. Sometimes one of them will vomit, but it's mostly crying and freaking out. I have Basenjis so they don't bark, but they can cry louder than any dog I've ever heard. 

I bought the Thundershirt for Molly and it seems to help a bit. It also helps if I hold her in my lap, but like you said it's not practical if you're the one driving. I haven't really found a solution other than the Thundershirt and trying to get there as fast as possible. Would love to know others' thoughts too! :smile:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We have given pepto before. It seemed to help as long as it was given a good half hour or so before the car ride. I know cause I found out what pink throw up is like. I gave it at the last minute before walking out the door, and soon there was pink splatterd all over the seat and floor board. Pink puke is bad!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> We have given pepto before. It seemed to help as long as it was given a good half hour or so before the car ride. I know cause I found out what pink throw up is like. I gave it at the last minute before walking out the door, and soon there was pink splatterd all over the seat and floor board. Pink puke is bad!


Ewwww! LOL!

Thanks for the responses....

I haven't had consistent power over the last 24 hrs, so no internet.......
I will do more short drives like we did last evening. Since it was just me today I took them all for a short drive with her loose in the back with the others........and success! She didn't even whine at all and didn't appear stressed. So I think we may be over the hump. Granted I timed it so she probably didn't have anything in her stomach either.

I'll try the pepto for the long drives to town (30-35 mins) or when I know her stomach won't be empty, just to be safe.


----------



## Serenity (Dec 30, 2011)

I say go for pepto.... its much safer and I use it not only when they get car sick but if their on meds that bother their bellies


----------

